# Travel insurance?



## bushy

My hubby and I are living in Japan at the moment and we're going to Thailand in October for a holiday. Can anyone recommend a travel insurance company here please? I've heard that you can get it at the airport but not sure if this would be a good idea and maybe more expensive?


----------



## heartface

I've found travel insurance to be painfully expensive in Japan compared to the UK. I was quoted 8,000Yen for a 2 week trip to the UK by Across No1 Travel (I think they're part of HIS).

If you have a Japanese credit card, check if that provides any cover whilst travelling abroad. If you don't, it might be worth applying for one. I pay an annual fee of about 10,000Yen for my card, but I earn airmiles, can access airport lounges in Japan, and have basic medical cover and cover for lost/stolen items whilst abroad. Seeing as you aren't travelling until October it might be worth applying for something.


----------



## heartface

P.S. If you got a good deal for Thailand then pls do share. I'm still struggling to work out how to get a decent priced flight to anywhere from Japan


----------



## bushy

Thanks Heartface, my hubby has a Japanese credit card so I'll have a look at the info we have and check if we're covered for anything
We're flying with Cathay Pacific via Hong Kong to Phuket...not cheap..JPY 76950 each! But that was the best flight I could find. Thai Airways do a direct flight but that was way more expensive! Our hotel was reasonably priced so I didn't want to make it a high price holiday by paying a fortune for flights. Looking forward now to a relaxing week away)


----------



## Joppa

bushy said:


> Thanks Heartface, my hubby has a Japanese credit card so I'll have a look at the info we have and check if we're covered for anything
> We're flying with Cathay Pacific via Hong Kong to Phuket...not cheap..JPY 76950 each! But that was the best flight I could find. Thai Airways do a direct flight but that was way more expensive! Our hotel was reasonably priced so I didn't want to make it a high price holiday by paying a fortune for flights. Looking forward now to a relaxing week away)


Because of the strength of the yen, flights are always more expensive ex-Japan than to-Japan. In the opposite direction, BKK - NRT return is from £350 or 44000 yen (on Delta or United non-stop)! Also they zoom at peak Japanese holiday times.


----------

